# DUI in Canada



## Zkovach1175

I have a buddy that wants to fish in Canada and we will be driving over the border. Salute st Marie. Is he ok given his dui is over ten years? I appreciate any info!


----------



## Chromelander

I doubt it, Canada customs can deny entry for even lesser crimes. Many have been turned away for DUI if it's still on there record. It would suck to plan a trip and when you get there they wouldn't let you enter. There's was another post on here a month or so ago on this same subject.


----------



## Buddwiser

Doesn't matter how long ago it was. I drove semis for Chrysler and we had drivers whos' DUI was over 30 years prior to applying for the ability to go to Canada and were denied. A DUI is considered (so I was told) a felony in Canada and unlike this country, felons are not allowed in.


----------



## FullQuiver

Buddwiser said:


> Doesn't matter how long ago it was. I drove semis for Chrysler and we had drivers whos' DUI was over 30 years prior to applying for the ability to go to Canada and were denied. A DUI is considered (so I was told) a felony in Canada and unlike this country, felons are not allowed in.


Yep, this.....


----------



## J D

FullQuiver said:


> Yep, this.....


With only one dui over 10 years old you can cross the border you are considered rehabilitated 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddwiser

J D said:


> With only one dui over 10 years old you can cross the border you are considered rehabilitated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


While its been 10 years since I retired from Chrysler, the last I heard was the only way to get over the problem was to pay the Ontario government somewhere around 500 bucks. If someone wants to chance driving over there with a DUI under the impression a 10 year span has passed and he is good to go....oh well.


----------



## J D

Buddwiser said:


> While its been 10 years since I retired from Chrysler, the last I heard was the only way to get over the problem was to pay the Ontario government somewhere around 500 bucks. If someone wants to chance driving over there with a DUI under the impression a 10 year span has passed and he is good to go....oh well.


I'm just going with info I got before I made my trips to simcoe and have never had a problem with crossing 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D

And yes rules changed. it was the way you are explaining in the past with no 10 year rule

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddwiser

J D said:


> I'm just going with info I got before I made my trips to simcoe and have never had a problem with crossing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Rather than argue this until the cows come home I searched on google. It appears you are correct and things have changed during the years I retired.

http://www.duicanadaentry.com/criminal-rehabilitation-process-canada/


----------



## Zkovach1175

Buddwiser said:


> Rather than argue this until the cows come home I searched on google. It appears you are correct and things have changed during the years I retired.
> 
> http://www.duicanadaentry.com/criminal-rehabilitation-process-canada/


So from what I read here 10 years and your clear with out having to fill out any paperwork.


----------



## J D

Zkovach1175 said:


> So from what I read here 10 years and your clear with out having to fill out any paperwork.


That is what I was told by customs prior to my trip and had no issues

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Zkovach1175 said:


> So from what I read here 10 years and your clear with out having to fill out any paperwork.


He will more than likely have to hire a lawyer to help with jumping through the required hoops. It is a long process so don’t count on him going with you in 2018.


----------



## Buddwiser

From the standpoint as a driver for a company that had to go to Canada daily, that rule of no matter how long ago a DUI was issued was a killer. Its hard enough to find drivers that can pass a drug test in todays world, let alone find one that hadn't had a DUI in the past.


----------



## frenchriver1

Chromelander said:


> I doubt it, Canada customs can deny entry for even lesser crimes. Many have been turned away for DUI if it's still on there record. It would suck to plan a trip and when you get there they wouldn't let you enter. There's was another post on here a month or so ago on this same subject.


Yep, read that string...


----------



## Hunting18

While I can't say what will happen at the border... I have crossed the border on two different occasions with someone who has had a DUI. One had a DUI within the last 5 years and nothing was said, the other person had one 30+ years ago and nothing was said. 

Last year was the first time I have been asked going over the border if anyone has ever had a DUI.


----------



## pete d

Zkovach1175 said:


> I have a buddy that wants to fish in Canada and we will be driving over the border. Salute st Marie. Is he ok given his dui is over ten years? I appreciate any info!


----------



## pete d

I was at fort francis spent 3 hours waiting for them to finish grilling my cousin who is 60 and when he was a minor got pinched for underage drinking .... while there a guy 50 years old with his dad got turned around for a dui he got when he was in his early 20ies ..... the officer was a total tool probally his dads last trip and the sons first he could make and that did not happen very sad moral of the story when in doubt call....... hope this helps


----------



## frenchriver1

Always better to check, my bro lost his chance for a CA vacation because of his own DUIs. The call is pretty much up to the discretion of the border officer, not right or wrong, just the way it is. A quote of the regulations might have helped if the person involved history clearly falls outside the time window of non allowable activities.


----------



## Zkovach1175

frenchriver1 said:


> Always better to check, my bro lost his chance for a CA vacation because of his own DUIs. The call is pretty much up to the discretion of the border officer, not right or wrong, just the way it is. A quote of the regulations might have helped if the person involved history clearly falls outside the time window of non allowable activities.


How do u check, does he call them and read of his ID number?


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I looked into this once upon a time before taking some people with me to upstate New York. I think if you apply for a tourist visa in advance, you can be granted one despite various minor things that could lead to a denial at the border; there is a form to fill out and file 30 days in advance to request a pre-approval. Just showing up there with your on-the-spot entry request, with a potential past problem, is much different, and can have a variable result. Plenty of material online from the Canadian government to explain it all, iirc.


----------



## frenchriver1

You would think the database the border officer used would show the dates of offenses and then he/ she would have reviewed the Canadian reg as to the statute of limitations for offenses to "fall" off the record.


----------



## sureshot006

Before 10 years I believe it is up to the border agent... I had someone in my vehicle crossing in 2013 who had a DUI within the previous 4 years. NOTHING was said, at all.

Your "luck" may vary.


----------



## sureshot006

Best option... don't drink and drive. Its kind of disturbing how many DUI's are issued. And the stats are what... you get caught 1 in 100 actual offenses?


----------



## Robert Holmes

I live 50 miles from the boarder and would not go there on a bet because of how they are. I have a clean record too.


----------



## Buddwiser

Robert Holmes said:


> I live 50 miles from the boarder and would not go there on a bet because of how they are. I have a clean record too.


During my days as a driver I had to go over to the Windsor assembly plant at least once a day, often two times a day. When people I hunt and fish with ask if I want to join them on a trip to Canada, I tell them no thanks....I didn't lose anything over there so I have no reason to go look for it. I've had all the Canadian "hospitality" I can stand.


----------



## kingfisher 11

While in Saskatchewan had a guy last year from Oregon attempt to bring his 9mm handgun in at the border. He just did not know the laws and thought nothing of it. He declared and they took the gun and he had to pick it up at the US customs and drive back to the US and leave it.
Its best to ask questions in advance so the trip does not turn into a nightmare.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Last summer a couple buddies, one with a dui in 1998 and the other in 2004 who have crossed the border in the Soo a combined 15 or so times since 2006 without issue were stopped by an agent who we will just say was taking his job very, very serious that day and told them they needed to speak to a senior immigration officer. Once inside the building where you go to pay duty they were taken back to speak with said senior officer. He asked them both about their most recent convictions as noted above, asked them if they have ever crossed before, both said yes several times, he then gave them the "this is a waste of my time look" and said you're free to go.



It all depends on the agent you get that day but I have to believe "most" of them are pretty reasonable people.

I am a big fan of Canadian fishing and it's people. I look forward to crossing every year.


----------



## Zkovach1175

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Last summer a couple buddies, one with a dui in 1998 and the other in 2004 who have crossed the border in the Soo a combined 15 or so times since 2006 without issue were stopped by an agent who we will just say was taking his job very, very serious that day and told them they needed to speak to a senior immigration officer. Once inside the building where you go to pay duty they were taken back to speak with said senior officer. He asked them both about their most recent convictions as noted above, asked them if they have ever crossed before, both said yes several times, he then gave them the "this is a waste of my time look" and said you're free to go.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on the agent you get that day but I have to believe "most" of them are pretty reasonable people.
> 
> I am a big fan of Canadian fishing and it's people. I look forward to crossing every year.


Me too the fishing and the staff really make the trip. I go every year cause it’s always an amazing experience. So to my understanding in all of this is if it’s been 10 years from your last day of probation or fine with zero other legal issues he should be just fine. And it being his single and only offense.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Zkovach1175 said:


> Me too the fishing and the staff really make the trip. I go every year cause it’s always an amazing experience. So to my understanding in all of this is if it’s been 10 years from your last day of probation or fine with zero other legal issues he should be just fine. And it being his single and only offense.


I believe that is how it is stated by the by border patrol. However, as in my experience, they don't really care.

It would be wise to have a back up plan if you're turned away though.


----------



## Zkovach1175

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I believe that is how it is stated by the by border patrol. However, as in my experience, they don't really care.
> 
> It would be wise to have a back up plan if you're turned away though.


Yeah the plan would be he goes home and I go fishing lol


----------



## JAA

Yep take an extra vehicle


----------



## IT.Fisherman

I assume its up to the border... When going to Simco 2 years ago with a group of 10, one had two DUI's, another had one, we all were granted entry. Though they did stop their vehicle and question then for a while.

Also have a friend of a friend that goes to Canada once or twice a year for gambling/events, had two DUI's, never denied entry.


----------



## TrailMarker

I'm not an attorney, but many people don't recognize the difference between being charged for a misdemeanor such as DUI and being convicted for a lesser misdemeanor charge or civil infraction, such as Reckless Driving, Impaired Driving, Texting While Driving, whatever the case may be. Although charged, if you don't have a conviction of DUI, then you don't have a DUI.


----------



## sureshot006

TrailMarker said:


> I'm not an attorney, but many people don't recognize the difference between being charged for a misdemeanor such as DUI and being convicted for a lesser misdemeanor charge or civil infraction, such as Reckless Driving, Impaired Driving, Texting While Driving, whatever the case may be. Although charged, if you don't have a conviction of DUI, then you don't have a DUI.


Is it true to say you were "convicted" if you were ordered to pay a fine and had restricted or no driving?


----------



## Robert Holmes

If you know where to fish in Michigan we have as good or better fishing no need to go to Canada.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Robert Holmes said:


> If you know where to fish in Michigan we have as good or better fishing no need to go to Canada.


Great, Bob. Some people enjoy going to Canada for reasons other than their great fishing. This is a thread about GOING TO CANADA, so no need for your negativity.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> I'm not an attorney, but many people don't recognize the difference between being charged for a misdemeanor such as DUI and being convicted for a lesser misdemeanor charge or civil infraction, such as Reckless Driving, Impaired Driving, Texting While Driving, whatever the case may be. Although charged, if you don't have a conviction of DUI, then you don't have a DUI.


Thanks for clearing that up TM. I know a guy that was convicted of a DUI and was still able to cross within the 10 yr time frame for rehabilitation purposes. He's a good guy though and could be considered rehabilitated to some standards, maybe not all.


----------



## Kennybks

For two years my buddy opted out of going to Wheatley steelhead fishing cause he was sure they wouldn't let him in because of an old DUI.

I finally talked him into trying it and nothing was said. We did 10 trips last year, no issues.


----------



## Robert Holmes

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Great, Bob. Some people enjoy going to Canada for reasons other than their great fishing. This is a thread about GOING TO CANADA, so no need for your negativity.


I used to go there for a beer run does that count.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Robert Holmes said:


> I used to go there for a beer run does that count.


Was the last time you were there when you were 18yrs old scamming your way into some beer?

Currently a case of beer in Ontario is twice as expensive and the CAD sucks compared to the USD.

Cheap booze at duty free helps


----------



## frenchriver1

Robert Holmes said:


> If you know where to fish in Michigan we have as good or better fishing no need to go to Canada.


Probably true but getting away is half the fun. The other half is Canadian beer.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I go there monthly for work and have found it harder to get back into my US than to get into Canada.

Been asked once if I owned any handguns (yes, not with me sir) and once if I had a cpl (yes, not carrying sir) then got yelled at for not pointing that out. Sorry, this isn't a traffic stop.


----------



## JAA

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Great, Bob. Some people enjoy going to Canada for reasons other than their great fishing. This is a thread about GOING TO CANADA, so no need for your negativity.


 My company used to have meetings in Windsor at one time, At the $Million Dollar Saloon$ The good old days {The Detroit Wild Child} had moves that were humanly Impossible! Ur Sooo I Thought


----------



## tgafish

I've entered Canada at Port Francis, Soo, Sarnia, Bridge and tunnel Windsor,Toronto airport, Vancouver airport. The Soo Canadian officers are probably the most laid back and easy to work with of all those locations. US officers are very cool too. Have had them say"Sounds like an awesome trip" "Welcome home sir". One thing both sides really seem to appreciate is having your passport open to the page with your picture and info when you hand it to them. Little effort seems to go a long way.


----------



## Robert Holmes

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Was the last time you were there when you were 18yrs old scamming your way into some beer?
> 
> Currently a case of beer in Ontario is twice as expensive and the CAD sucks compared to the USD.
> 
> Cheap booze at duty free helps


Negative but we used to buy Canadian beer for about 9$ a case (24) and the duty was about a buck 25 a case.


----------



## TrailMarker

sureshot006 said:


> Is it true to say you were "convicted" if you were ordered to pay a fine and had restricted or no driving?


That's actually what I was referring to, convicted of what? You could be charged and convicted of a lesser infraction through plea agreements or have the charge tossed.

I think that morally accepting responsibility and convictions levied by the courts are separate topics

Edit: to try to stay on topic, I would add, be careful in Canada, their BAC limits for driving are stricter than MI. They also enforce helmet and insurance law pretty strictly. My neighbor said he was very close to going to jail for consuming beer in the boat (an American pastime it seems) while fishing in Canada.


----------



## hot ticket II

if your record is clean since the dui and it is 10 years or more not since the arrest but the end of any probation you will likely be alright, i have a friend that had the same situation and when we went in the customs office they new everything about him, and indicated since his record had been clean and it was 10 years past his probation period he was fine to come into we were back and forth many times the last two hunting seasons and it was never brought up again.


----------



## Zkovach1175

hot ticket II said:


> if your record is clean since the dui and it is 10 years or more not since the arrest but the end of any probation you will likely be alright, i have a friend that had the same situation and when we went in the customs office they new everything about him, and indicated since his record had been clean and it was 10 years past his probation period he was fine to come into we were back and forth many times the last two hunting seasons and it was never brought up again.


Good to know, we should be all set then


----------



## Luv2hunteup

hot ticket II said:


> if your record is clean since the dui and it is 10 years or more not since the arrest but the end of any probation you will likely be alright, i have a friend that had the same situation and when we went in the customs office they new everything about him, and indicated since his record had been clean and it was 10 years past his probation period he was fine to come into we were back and forth many times the last two hunting seasons and it was never brought up again.


I’m guessing it wasn’t in Fort Francis. Same situation but our trip resulted in a trip back to the International Falls airport. It all depends on who is working the desk at the border crossing. The OWI offense was over 10 years since the end of probation. In the 5 years prior all it took was $200 for a non resident visa and we were good to go on our annual hunting trip. 

If you want to ensure getting into Canada, rehabilitation is required. Aside from your time required to get things done figure $4k-$5k in legal fees and Canadian costs.


----------



## TK81

TrailMarker said:


> I'm not an attorney, but many people don't recognize the difference between being charged for a misdemeanor such as DUI and being convicted for a lesser misdemeanor charge or civil infraction, such as Reckless Driving, Impaired Driving, Texting While Driving, whatever the case may be. Although charged, if you don't have a conviction of DUI, then you don't have a DUI.


Canada does not differentiate between DUI and Impaired Driving. Both can keep you out. Once you are flagged and refused entry, they are more likely to flag you again. Buddy got nailed for working in Canada without a permit. His entry was suspended while he went through the legal channels to get his eligibility restored. He now gets hauled inside for interrogation almost every time he crosses as he is now on the "previously refused entry" list. Anybody with him gets the same detailed scrutiny.

That said, I have been through several times where the greeting was more of a "good luck fishing" than any kind of a check. The Sault is usually much more relaxed than Port Huron. Note that I said "usually". If you have a record, you need to be prepared for denied entry.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m guessing it wasn’t in Fort Francis. Same situation but our trip resulted in a trip back to the International Falls airport. It all depends on who is working the desk at the border crossing. The OWI offense was over 10 years since the end of probation. In the 5 years prior all it took was $200 for a non resident visa and we were good to go on our annual hunting trip.
> 
> *If you want to ensure getting into Canada, rehabilitation is required. Aside from your time required to get things done figure $4k-$5k in legal fees and Canadian costs.*


Can you explain the part in bold a bit more? As I've posted in this thread I've crossed many times with guys who have had past convictions varying from 2 - 10+ yrs prior to entry but no one has ever been denied entry. What do you mean by *$4k-$5k in legal fees and Canadian costs?*


----------



## frenchriver1

It seems the administration of the statue is very erratic from entry point to entry pint. It may be worth the cost to get whatever official approval documentation my be available from the government of Ontario to smooth the way next time. Sure there is some kind of ombudsman who can assist, or a stateside attorney to secure same.


----------



## kingfisher 11

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Can you explain the part in bold a bit more? As I've posted in this thread I've crossed many times with guys who have had past convictions varying from 2 - 10+ yrs prior to entry but no one has ever been denied entry. What do you mean by *$4k-$5k in legal fees and Canadian costs?*


I have also heard stories of guys paying $200-$250 at the border. They claim the Canadians would let them pass one time? Not sure if that was rumor or not?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have also heard stories of guys paying $200-$250 at the border. They claim the Canadians would let them pass one time? Not sure if that was rumor or not?


Can't confirm or deny that one. Sounds like a money grab rumor but who knows. I've been hit by high duty fees on alcohol the past couple years but we knew that going in and it was still cheaper to buy cheap american beer and pay the duty vs buying expensive Canadian beer.


----------



## Zkovach1175

Again what I’m taking from all of this is we should be just fine given 1 dui more than 10 years ago and no other convictions. However nothing is for certain or in stone.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Can you explain the part in bold a bit more? As I've posted in this thread I've crossed many times with guys who have had past convictions varying from 2 - 10+ yrs prior to entry but no one has ever been denied entry. What do you mean by *$4k-$5k in legal fees and Canadian costs?*


Give these guys a call for a quotation. Google is your friend. 
http://www.detroitimmigration.com/c...MIit-Fuumg2QIVlF5-Ch044wp2EAAYASAAEgL0wfD_BwE

http://www.temporaryresidentpermitcanada.com/criminal-rehabilitation.php


----------



## TK81

Zkovach1175 said:


> Again what I’m taking from all of this is we should be just fine given 1 dui more than 10 years ago and no other convictions. However nothing is for certain or in stone.


10 years from the last date of any penalty. If convicted in court on January 1st of 2005, then assessed 2 years of probation, the person would be eligible for re-entry January 1st of 2017.
_
*Deemed Rehabilitation* 
You may be deemed rehabilitated under Canadian immigration law if you only have a *single DUI conviction* that is a misdemeanor, and enough time has passed since completion of your full sentence which includes jail time, probation, reinstatement of license, and payment of all fines. If it has been more than ten years since the completion of your sentence, and you have nothing else on your criminal record, Canadian immigration authorities may disregard your prior DUI conviction and allow you to visit the country. If you have two or more drunk driving violations or other excludable criminal convictions on your record, however, you will never be deemed rehabilitated by virtue of time and may be inadmissible to Canada without a Temporary Resident Permit or Criminal Rehabilitation even 20+ years later. It is advisable that even if you may be deemed rehabilitated by the simple passage of time you have a legal opinion letter prepared to explain the exact situation to Canadian immigration authorities._


----------



## Zkovach1175

TK81 said:


> 10 years from the last date of any penalty. If convicted in court on January 1st of 2005, then assessed 2 years of probation, the person would be eligible for re-entry January 1st of 2017.
> _
> *Deemed Rehabilitation*
> You may be deemed rehabilitated under Canadian immigration law if you only have a *single DUI conviction* that is a misdemeanor, and enough time has passed since completion of your full sentence which includes jail time, probation, reinstatement of license, and payment of all fines. If it has been more than ten years since the completion of your sentence, and you have nothing else on your criminal record, Canadian immigration authorities may disregard your prior DUI conviction and allow you to visit the country. If you have two or more drunk driving violations or other excludable criminal convictions on your record, however, you will never be deemed rehabilitated by virtue of time and may be inadmissible to Canada without a Temporary Resident Permit or Criminal Rehabilitation even 20+ years later. It is advisable that even if you may be deemed rehabilitated by the simple passage of time you have a legal opinion letter prepared to explain the exact situation to Canadian immigration authorities._


I’ve read this too and I guess I’m a stickler for verbiage. “You MAY be deemed rehabbed” and “ authorities MAY disregard” your 1 DUI is what bugs me...


----------



## TK81

Zkovach1175 said:


> I’ve read this too and I guess I’m a stickler for verbiage. “You MAY be deemed rehabbed” and “ authorities MAY disregard” your 1 DUI is what bugs me...


That's why I said you should be prepared to be denied. Without going through the documented rehabilitation process to get your entry rights restored, there is no guarantee.


----------



## Zkovach1175

TK81 said:


> That's why I said you should be prepared to be denied. Without going through the documented rehabilitation process to get your entry rights restored, there is no guarantee.


Gotcha, thank you gentleman!


----------



## jerryriggin234

My buddy has 5 dUIs all from the 90s and they let us go in no questions asked


----------

